# Lock to a scene



## JaakkoAA Gaming (Nov 23, 2017)

Is there a way to lock to a scene or can I remove the scene switching hotkeys? There have been numerous times when the scene changes in obs to a wrong one mistakenly.


----------



## Jack0r (Nov 24, 2017)

You can of course remove any Hotkeys. Hard-Locking to a single scene has not been implemented.

To remove the hotkey just go to Settings -> Hotkeys, scroll down a bit and you will see a list of your scenes and sources. Each scene can have a "Switch to scene" hotkey (which you can delete there).


----------

